# AQHA Mare - before pictures!



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I will get some more pictures tonight!


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Photos from tonight


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry if these are repeats.. Having trouble loading from my phone.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

......


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That horse is going to be VERY hard to saddle fit with that dip behind her withers. You will need a custom saddle for this horse. She is long through the coupling and post legged behind. She has long front pasterns. Her right font leg looks straight. Her left front appears to be knock knee'd and twisted to the right so she toes out. He neck is set low on top and high on the bottom. She is built nice and level and her knees and hocks do not show a large difference in height which is also good. Feet appear to be incorrectly angled (bad trim?).


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I am actually dealing with the saddle fitting issue as we speak! Talked to a man about getting on custom made. I'm waiting for her to actually fill out before I have one custom made. When I got her she was very thin and literally has no muscle. 

And she hasn't been trimmed by my farrier (he shattered his thumb) he will hopefully be here next week. She wasn't taken care of so I wouldn't be surprised if its a bad trim.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

would like to see photos of her when you get her healthy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Elana said:


> That horse is going to be VERY hard to saddle fit with that dip behind her withers. You will need a custom saddle for this horse. She is long through the coupling and post legged behind. She has long front pasterns. * Her right font leg looks straight. Her left front appears to be knock knee'd and twisted to the right so she toes out*. He neck is set low on top and high on the bottom. She is built nice and level and her knees and hocks do not show a large difference in height which is also good. Feet appear to be incorrectly angled (bad trim?).



it looks to me that the right front is more crooked.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

It is her right front that turns out.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry.. Her right is on the Left of the photo... LOL
You are right. Her right front is the very crooked one.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Elana said:


> Sorry.. Her right is on the Left of the photo... LOL
> You are right. Her right front is the very crooked one.


 I knew what you meant


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

I know its not a conformation shot, but her is a picture of Dazy now  about 3 weeks of owning her'

The biggest thing I noticed is her neck! 

The top picture is from a few days ago and the bottom picture was about a week before I bought her (almost a month in-between)

Some major changes since I bought her:
Had her teeth floated (they were horrible, wouldn’t even eat a carrot)
Changed her feed from sweet feed to 14% protein (I don’t know why the previous owner feed her that...)
She is currently on day 8 of ulcer treatment (she is a completely different horse!!! In a good way  )


----------



## CrimsonCaballus (Nov 12, 2014)

I wouldn't fit a saddle until you've gotten her top line to fill out more, that dip may very well at least lessen in severity. 

Front pasterns don't appear long, just thinner than I'd prefer. Slightly behind at the knee, and a little posty behind.

Her neck is set a little high, but not really a big deal. I don't know what "set low on top" means, but I'm guessing it's referring to the atrophy of the muscle running on top of the neck and connecting to the withers, but that's not a skeletal fault, and can be fixed by putting muscle on the horse.

There's a lot to like about her structurally:
Her shoulder is angled nicely, so is her pelvis, stifle, and croup.
She'll have strong coupling once she's fit, she has the right SI alignment.
Her underline is longer than her top line.

Right front slewed foot and hoof angles can be attended to by a skilled farrier.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you've done really well! she looks much improved.


she is pretty straight hocked. and her neck is set on low, IMO. but, she has good bone, and nice hip.

her fetlocks are a bit dropped, see in front? I am riding a horse that is simialr. farrier said best thing is slow but steady riding to strengthen ligaments.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

Sorry I hadnt seen these comments before, thank you for them 

regarding the saddle fitting, it was difficult at first, but she has really filled out in the wither area and I know have perfect fitting saddle! 

Her hooves are being taking care of, I didnt like the angles and they were very underrun. But my farrier is great and getting that all fixed up.

Here are some current, healthier pictues of her:


----------



## CrimsonCaballus (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow! She looks completely different. 
Great job.


----------



## SarahStorms (Sep 8, 2014)

CrimsonCaballus said:


> Wow! She looks completely different.
> Great job.


Thanks so much


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

This thread is my favorite kind. Good for you and WOW she looks amazing!!


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

Cute thing. If she is not registered, check her teeth? I would think she is more than 9 years old


----------

